# Hashimoto's & Hypoglaucemic



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

I have both of the above.....and have really had some issues with my memory. Before I learned of the two I would shake pretty bad, sweat from head to toe, blurred vision, weight gain, night sweats, feet went to sleep, tingly hands and face, tremendous hair loss, excessive tiredness and problems thinking and seeing.

What is the best diet for Hashimoto's? I really want to eat right and stick to it.

Does anyone have a favorite book or and cook book on this subject?

And, why is it that Others comment on my weight knowing I have a problem?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

It'd be best to try a gluten free diet~I don't have any favorite cookbooks, I"m still learning too..so maybe others can chime in.

as for others commenting on your weight knowing you have a health problem, well, people can be mean and stupid.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're hypoglycemic, you might want to talk to your endocrinologist about carbs. I'm going to assume you're full-out hypoglycemic and not hypoglycemic as a result of meds for hyperglycemia.

Here's an article that might help.

http://www.medicinenet.com/hypoglycemia/article.htm


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. I will look at the gluten free diets. 

I am full out Hypoglaucemic. Thanks for the article.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Be careful as some gluten foods are very low carbs......not what you need.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> Be careful as some gluten foods are very low carbs......not what you need.


thanks for this info, I didn't know!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm diabetic so I've learned a bit about carbs over the years.


----------



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

BuffyFan, here is an article I posted about thyroid diet, hope it helps: http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=5107

Great start with gluten-free, and there is more you can do. Also, many gluten-free products are loaded with sugar and starches, so read the product labels! :-O


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the info...I am so glad I posted this.

Thank you for the articles.

I wonder if nuts, vegetables and fruit would be ok. I like Hummus too.....

I am super picky....lol.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You need carbs and that's what you should be worrying about first. Just eat like a normal person and see what that does for your hypoglycemia.

[Remember folks, her problem is not diabetes or high blood sugar.....her problem is the REVERSE of that....LOW blood sugar.]


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks CA Lynn! 
I crave carbs......in a major way. Lol....especially bread....


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

The best carbs are complex, not simple. Protein and fiber can slow absorption of food. Small meals with balanced snacks in between can help control blood glucose levels.

Renee


----------



## Jennifermfogg (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Midgetmaid!


----------

